# Operating room charges



## teresa (Mar 5, 2015)

We are evaluating our or charges and i would like some input on how people charge for or minutes and what they charge for in the or.  Do you charge levels in surgery or just minutes and if minutes do you charge an initial first 15 minutes at a higher rate for set up of the case.thoughts and ideas please.


----------



## Ldari (Mar 5, 2015)

At the hospital I currently work the chargemaster is set up as 15 minutes then each additional minute. The OR charges are levels and vary $$$ amount. The initial charge is much larger and each additional minutes charge is much smaller. 

I did work at another hospital that charged per 15 minutes. There was a seperate charge for the initial and each additional 15 minutes.

Personally, I prefer the 15 minute increment because accuracy down to 1 minute is a little scary from an audit stand point. However, that is my view from charge auditing in the past so all depends on everyones point of view.

Hope this helps...


----------



## teresa (Mar 18, 2015)

Thank you we are going with the 15 minutes.  Teresa


----------

